# Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück



## Deadlegacy (18. April 2014)

*Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*

Ich habe ein Problem. 

Und zwar setzt sich im Windows meine Uhr immer wieder zurück um ein paar Stunden, während des Betriebs. 
Und bleibt dann sobald ich so eingestellt habe in dem Stunden bereich die Minuten laufen ganz normal weiter, bis ich dann mal wieder nach schaue und zack ist die Uhr wieder zurück gestellt. 

Ausprobiert habe ich es schon mit einer neuen Mainboard Batterie was die erste Vermutung war, allerdings setzt sich auch das BIOS nicht zurück nur die Zeit Einstellung.
Ich hatte kurz Zeitig die Meldung beim Booten "USB Device Over Current Status Detected", das konnte ich beheben in dem ich meine Aktuelle Tastatur (Corsair K70) mit meiner alten (G15) ausgetauscht habe. Seit dem Bootet der PC wieder ohne Probleme ohne diese Meldung auch die Uhr lief 1 Tag wieder ohne Probleme fängt jetzt aber wieder an. 
Ansonsten läuft mein PC ohne jegliche Probleme, Zocken, Videos Encoden alles ohne Abstürze oder ähnliches. 

Ich vermute das mein Mainboard einen schaden hat, ansonsten könnte ich noch mal eine Windows neu Installation probieren wenn es ein Software Bug ist. 

Hatte jemand schon mal so ein Problem oder kann sich vorstellen was das ist ? 

PC Daten:
Intel i7 4770k (kein OC, @ Wakü)
GeForce GTX 770 EVGA SC (kein OC)
8GB DDR3 1866mhz Corsair Vengeance (läuft gerade mit 1333mhz auch kein Unterschied)
630w beQuiet Pure Power
Asus Maximus Hero IV 
Windows 7 64 bit (mit allen Aktuellen Updates) 
OCZ SSD Agility 2 (OS)
Samsung F1, Western Digital 1TB


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. April 2014)

*AW: Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*

Vielleicht ein BIOS Problem/Bug, die aktuellste BIOS Version zu installieren könnte helfen.
Oder versuche dies : Allgemeine Systemwartung unter Windows


----------



## toxic27 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*

CMOS Battery Spannung mal messen. Alles unter 3,10V also ab 2,5V kann sowas herbeiführen.


----------



## basarcan (19. April 2014)

*AW: Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*

Würde die CMOS Batterie austauschen, wie der Vorredner schon sagte.


----------



## Deadlegacy (19. April 2014)

*AW: Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*



basarcan schrieb:


> Würde die CMOS Batterie austauschen, wie der Vorredner schon sagte.


 Schon getan, wie gesagt es Resetet auch nur die Uhr nicht das Bios.


----------



## Murxwitz (19. April 2014)

*AW: Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*

Die Stunden ändern sich und die Minuten bleiben richtig?
Synchronisiert Windows evtl. auf eine andere Zeitzone?


----------



## basarcan (19. April 2014)

*AW: Windows Uhr setzt sich Zurück*

Es könnte auch sein das der Aktualisierungsserver für die Windows-Uhr nicht angewählt ist.

Versuchs mal hiermit:
1. In der Taskleiste wird mit der linken Maustaste auf das Symbol der Zeitanzeige geklickt.
2. Als nächstes wird der Menüpunkt "Datum und Uhrzeiteinstellungen ändern..." ausgewählt.
3. Auf der Karteikarte "Internetzeit" wird die Schaltfläche "Einstellungen ändern..." selektiert.
4. In der Dialogbox "Internetzeiteinstellungen" wird jetzt der Zeitserver "time.windows.com" eingetragen. Über die Schaltfläche "Jetzt aktualisieren" synchronisiert der PC seine lokale Zeit mit der des Zeitservers. Über "OK" werden die getroffenen Einstellungen übernommen.


----------

